# Who has missed school because of snow?



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

I've already missed two days and am going into my third. The snow post poned a big test in math and is sucking away the holidays off we have left. I was hoping to go to a friends house, but the road is COVERED in ice. Needless to say we were both dissapointed. Automobile transportaion is nonexistant, not even the mail is coming anymore! Power surges are going on randomly and one lasted for about five hours.
Gah, this is frustrating.

So what have you guys been missing? What's happening in you're frosty scenarios?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 29, 2009)

Uh well today I _melted _and uh...

*grumbles about Australian heat*


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 29, 2009)

I have never not had to go to school because of snow. Curse the fact we hardly get snow...I can't remember the last time it snowed.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I have never not had to go to school because of snow. Curse the fact we hardly get snow...I can't remember the last time it snowed.


What kind of climate do you live in?


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Uh well today I _melted _and uh...
> 
> *grumbles about Australian heat*


Is it true that Australia is home to numerouse venem-having animles? I've always wondered what it would be like to live there...


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 29, 2009)

I believe EeveeSkitty lives in New Zealand, which is quite similar to Australia iirc.

It's Scotland. It doesn't snow.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 29, 2009)

Being in Scotland I have only ever once had to stay off because of the snow. One day in all the years of going to school, it was some time in high school. Either first or second year, not sure. It was announced over radio, nobody called us, so I ended up going because I don't listen to the radio. It was funny because when I got there and found school was shut it was a pleasant suprise.

We do get snow, but in the Southern regions very few days of light snowfall (you could count them on one hand) and rarely does it ever lie for more than 24 hours. So it's not suprising that there aren't many school closures. In the North I think it's a different story though.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 29, 2009)

> Is it true that Australia is home to numerouse venem-having animles? I've always wondered what it would be like to live there...


Yeah, like Tiger Snakes, (male) Platypuses and Scorpions. There are these common household spiders called redbacks that are deadly poisonous and you can get them pretty much everywhere (I think there's one in our carport right now). You can't find many dangerous animals unless you go bushwalking or something, though.



> I believe EeveeSkitty lives in New Zealand, which is quite similar to Australia iirc.


Sort of. It snows in New Zealand and it's a lot colder. Also everything in New Zealand is green, whereas everything in Australia is between brown and khaki. Also we have roos, they have deer, Australia is bigger and New Zealanders have even weirder accents than we do.

It never snows in Australia unless you're on top of Mt. Kosciusko (the highest point in Australia) and you're either lucky or someone turned on the snow machines so people can go skiing.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 29, 2009)

Never missed school because of snow.
We had to go in on the day there was an actual blizzard (only half the kids bothered, teachers failed to make it in that day, and we had two lessons before we went home again), even though just about every other school nearby was shut.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 29, 2009)

I've never had a snow day ):

Then again, I live right by the sea, so the warmer temperatures and the salt in the air means it very rarely settles.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 29, 2009)

I've had a day off once when the heating broke, but that's all. Snow days don't exist in the Netherlands.


----------



## H-land (Jan 29, 2009)

We had a day off earlier this year for the winds that came through after Hurricane Ike, and then more recently a day off because it was really really cold.
Then I have today off and I had yesterday off because we were under a Level Two Snow Emergency.
So, yes. I've missed school due to snow. Twice this year.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a wet climate.

The first snow this year was about six inches deep, at least, and we missed two days of school because of it, causing us to get two extra days of break, but two non-student days were removed.

This is the third time it snowed, and it's hardly a millimeter deep. D:


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 29, 2009)

My school was running on a delayed schedule yesterday, and was closed the day before.

Of course, this was more "slick, car-crash-inducing ice on all of the back roads" than "snow," but still.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 29, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Sort of. It snows in New Zealand and it's a lot colder. Also everything in New Zealand is green, whereas everything in Australia is between brown and khaki. Also we have roos, they have deer, Australia is bigger and New Zealanders have even weirder accents than we do.
> 
> It never snows in Australia unless you're on top of Mt. Kosciusko (the highest point in Australia) and you're either lucky or someone turned on the snow machines so people can go skiing.


Which is why I said 'quite'. xD


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I never realized so many people didn't get any snow this time of year...
I need to get out of this house and away from my over protective parents. Broaden my horizens, go new places, learn as much as I can... Yeah, that sounds nice.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I fucking wish. There has been snow but its stupidly cold and thats way more important. Last week pretty much all the schools were off except for ours.... ¬¬


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

The Darksmith Legacy said:


> I fucking wish. There has been snow but its stupidly cold and thats way more important. Last week pretty much all the schools were off except for ours.... ¬¬


That's happened to me once. I feel your pain Smithy.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

ITS EVIL!!!!!


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

So does your area usualy get a lot of snow?


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Its England. Its London. Its Essex. No. We do_* not *_get snow.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

I assume you live near the sea and the salt turns all snow into water on contact.
The weather in my area is COMPLETLY UNPREDICTABLE. Seriously, the day my mom was born it was snowing and the next day it was around eighty degrees farehnhiet!

Just crazy weather... @.@


----------



## Objection! (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate snow. Good thing theres not that much in recent weeks.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't you just hate it when it snows and you're all like, "HOORAY LETS THROW SNOWBALLS AT EACHOTHER!" but it turns out the snow is to dry to pack?


----------



## Objection! (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats the only type of snow i've ever seen. I hate it. My friend Ridley loves it. He loves skiing, snwoboarding, skating, skidding on ice, getting buried in snow (don't ask) and anything snow related.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 29, 2009)

I KNOW I DIDN'T CUZ I LIVE IN ENGLAND AND WE NEVER GET SNOW YAY!


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Objection! said:


> Thats the only type of snow i've ever seen. I hate it. My friend Ridley loves it. He loves skiing, snwoboarding, skating, skidding on ice, getting buried in snow (don't ask) and anything snow related.


Don't like the coldness so much?


----------



## Objection! (Jan 29, 2009)

We do in Essex. Way to much. Too frickin cold.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

(looks at thread name) Missed any school this year?


----------



## Jolty (Jan 29, 2009)

Never had a snow day in my life.
IN MY LIFE.
the last time we got /real/ snow was 13 years ago yada yada yada

however I haven't been at school the past 2 days because of illness
hooray


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 29, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> We had a day off earlier this year for the winds that came through after Hurricane Ike, and then more recently a day off because it was really really cold.
> Then I have today off and I had yesterday off because we were under a Level Two Snow Emergency.
> So, yes. I've missed school due to snow. Twice this year.


Were I live at some point we had lv 3 emergancy. its a 2 now, Thankfully I have power


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Does anybody remember the big ice storm America had last year?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 29, 2009)

It hasn't snowed properly here since like 1999.
I mean it snowed like two weeks ago but it was really thin and completely melted three days later.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 29, 2009)

We've had constant snow-covered ground since late November.
We've had one snow day, but that's because my district is too tough for its own good. There have been maybe 10 days of mass cancellations.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It hasn't snowed properly here since like 1999.
> I mean it snowed like two weeks ago but it was really thin and completely melted three days later.


Getting a centimeter of snow is like winning a doller in the lottery. Pointless.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Lucas755 said:


> We've had constant snow-covered ground since late November.
> We've had one snow day, but that's because my district is too tough for its own good. There have been maybe 10 days of mass cancellations.


Snow cover for months yet only one snow day? Quite a tough district indeed. Was it blizzard-like on that day?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 29, 2009)

Today, alot of melted snow froze over. It's a freaking ice rink in much of New Jersey.
And we still went to school. ARRRGH.>< *starts muttering about the damn hardcoreness of Jersey folks being taken too far*


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Today, alot of melted snow froze over. It's a freaking ice rink in much of New Jersey.
> And we still went to school. ARRRGH.>< *starts muttering about the damn hardcoreness of Jersey folks being taken too far*


*laughs* Sounds like the school districts are proving how tough they are. XD


----------



## Flora (Jan 30, 2009)

We missed school yesterday. :D


----------



## surskitty (Jan 30, 2009)

I had no school on Tuesday or Wednesday due to snow and, more importantly, ice.  :3


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 30, 2009)

Ibiku said:


> Getting a centimeter of snow is like winning a doller in the lottery. Pointless.


But it's _pretty! _

Snow's the only thing that makes cold weather bearable, I reckon. Apparently Kent's more likely to get snow than Devon, but we haven't seen any sign of it yet this year. I really hope it does, though, if only for my friend who's never even seen snow before and really wants to.


----------



## xkze (Jan 30, 2009)

We got like a foot and school's been closed since yesterday.
Might be tomorrow, too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 30, 2009)

I have, but not for many a year now.

Stupid snowless England.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 31, 2009)

I missed almost a week of school because of temperatures and snow...and my semester exams were canceled!


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 1, 2009)

I missed two days last week, but if it wasnt for the wind storms from a hurricane last september, i would of missed more school.


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay for missing school! *dances*

Well, the snow and ice all melted here, but hooray for those past snow days!


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 2, 2009)

I got sent home at lunchtime today. There's a little bit of snow at my house in the hills, but only slushy stuff at school which is near the sea. I think I just got sent home because the weather's being pretty unpredictable right now.
My dad reckons we should get more snow tomorrow and Wednesday. Hooray!


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I have, but not for many a year now.
> 
> Stupid snowless England.


Spoke too soon- missed half a day today ^^ Take that, Stats and my third lesson of Biology!


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, for the first time in 2 years, yes we finally got a snow day.


----------



## Aenrhien (Feb 2, 2009)

Only if the ice knocks power out where my school's server is housed. :( The school system my mom works for had three days off last week though -- never again I hope, my mother drives me mad when she's home.

The hurricane was epic though, I got to miss a week of school because all but one of my teachers didn't have power and hadn't put the lessons up.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 2, 2009)

Me today. =]


----------



## eevee_em (Feb 2, 2009)

I missed 2 days last week and a day the week before. Yay snow!


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, tommorow we've got off, according to the school website. It says on the news it might be sunny tommorow though. ¬¬


----------



## H20firefly (Feb 2, 2009)

I was late for work today by at least 45 mins _and_ on the way back

YAY FOR UKAY


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay no school today. :D

I've never seen proper snow though :(


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 3, 2009)

We have THICK snow and it's shite; I was actually looking forward to school today.

There goes my day plan.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

Methinks we are not getting tomorow off. Damn, we got a test tommorow.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 3, 2009)

This morning, I was planning a sad post about how my younger sister's school was closed and mine wasn't.

After first lesson today, however, we all got called to the school theatre.

"The good news for you guys is that the school is being closed."

Yay~ I've just got back from a snowball fight. I'm really tired, but at least I'm not at school...


----------



## Jolty (Feb 3, 2009)

Today is my first ever snow day

the snow's not even that bad lmao


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 3, 2009)

i had yesterday and today off
and i have friday off because of academic review day
lol


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 3, 2009)

It _rained_ today. Nooo chance of a day off for me ;;


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 3, 2009)

Whole day off today~

Was gonna build a snowman, but by the time I got round to it most of it had melted =,(


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 3, 2009)

We don't get Wednesday off. Grr...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 3, 2009)

It rained a lot today. My snow dieded ;;


----------



## Minish (Feb 4, 2009)

We got yesterday off. 8D The first time I've ever had a snow day in my entire life! And I've never seen snow like this, either.

So awesome~ We got sent home on Monday too before it was even noon, so it's more like one and a half days. <3

People are saying it might snow again a lot today, so I might be off again tomorrow! Unlikely, though.


----------



## Flora (Feb 4, 2009)

I GOT TODAY OFF.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 4, 2009)

It was fun today in school, snowball fight at every possible moment, and we were late for class like 4 times.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 4, 2009)

Heavy snow predicted for tomorrow. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 4, 2009)

We won't get it.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 5, 2009)

Because of an astounding *1 inch *of snow, school was cancelled today!


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 5, 2009)

This city has not had any real snow since '83, I believe.

However, I believe 2 years ago, the roads froze and school was cancelled for half a week.


----------



## Mirry (Feb 5, 2009)

We've had three snow days so far this year, which seems like it should be a good thing, but I'm actually kind of ticked off about it. Because now we get a grand total of ONE day off for spring break. It's depressing. T_T


----------



## Fredie (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, the school closed on Tuesday, for the first time in over 20 years. It closed again today; for the first time in 3 days. The snow is getting quite deep too. I doubt it will last until Monday though...


----------



## Zeph (Feb 6, 2009)

Fredie said:


> Well, the school closed on Tuesday, for the first time in over 20 years. It closed again today; for the first time in 3 days. The snow is getting quite deep too. I doubt it will last until Monday though...


This. It seems our headmaster is getting softer by the day... or somebody threatened to sue him.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a two day week... we went in yesterday, but not today, and yet conditions have only improved since then.

(it's actually slightly less than two days, as school started an hour later yesterday)


----------



## Fredie (Feb 6, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> This. It seems our headmaster is getting softer by the day... or somebody threatened to sue him.


Either that, or because a lot of the teachers didn't turn up today. And he probably wanted to go home too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 6, 2009)

Three and a half days off this week :D

I think the snow was determined to make me look an arse for my previous comment. xD


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 7, 2009)

Just earlier in the week, where I live had 9-inch to a foot of snow. I got it in my pants when coming back from school, but when it actually came down, we had no school. It is still slush on the ground and really hard to walk in DX


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 9, 2009)

I missed almost a whole weeks worth.

And I week straight last year.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 10, 2009)

and now, I have a fourth day off. It wasn't snow this time, it was _flooding_ :D


----------



## Wormow (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys are lucky you even have snow. Here in Australia we have none, which is sad. 

 Worm.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 11, 2009)

Wormow said:


> You guys are lucky you even have snow. Here in Australia we have none, which is sad.
> 
> Worm.


Yes we do :o Year 12's at my school can go on a ski trip there. Or maybe I'm just stereotyping the southern states xD But I am not living in one of those places, so I haven't had any days off due to bad weather.


----------



## Espeon (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha, I had 3 days off due to the snow. My school is also on a flood plain. Now all of the fields surrounding it are starting to flood due to all of the melting snow. Two small river-like things have conjoined over a field as there is just that much water. To top it all off the levels of water has been rising gradually over the past two days.


----------



## Wormow (Feb 13, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> Yes we do :o Year 12's at my school can go on a ski trip there. Or maybe I'm just stereotyping the southern states xD But I am not living in one of those places, so I haven't had any days off due to bad weather.


Up the mountains they do. Not in the city places like the snow in America.


----------

